# Doe Hunt



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

I am looking for a low cost doe hunt. (nothing fancy)

I would like to take my brother in a doe hunt since he has only been
hunting a couple of times (ever) and never had the opportunity of shooting
anything.

Something close to Houston would be ideal but, willing to travel to Austin and San Antonio area.

If someone knows of a land owner who needs to lower his doe count please contact me.

Regards,
Ruff
[email protected]


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Border Bandit(Shane Hearn) has hunts $100 per doe. He is in Uvalde.

I've already posted this on a couple of other hunting forums and just thought I'd better offer it to you fine folks on this board. I have doe hunts available after the 8th of January. The cost is $100 a doe. You can take whatever your tags allow you. January 30th is the last day of the late season. The ranch is 9 miles south of Uvalde, Tx. There is no lodging or cooler at the ranch. We can quarter the deer and dispose of the carcasses there and ice down the meat in a cooler. There is a couple of locker plants in town and some reasonable lodging at a couple of the hotels. There is a rv park with good rates close to where I live. you can reach me by phone or email.

Thanks, Shane
[email protected]
830-275-2199 cell
__________________


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Shin Oak ranch has low cost hunt with meals and lodging included (www.shinoak.com). You need to contact Buddy Fortenberry, his info is on the sight. This is a family run and Christian atmosphere ranch. PLENTY of deer, exotics also if that interests you.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*doe hunts*

Thanks for the responses.

I am talking to a couple of co-workers that are interested in doe hunts also.

shinoak.com is a website for a software development company. Is this who I contact or is the website name incorrect?

Ruff


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry,

www.shinoakranch.com


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Ruff...If you didn't book your doe hunt, Shane (aka BorderBandit) can put you on as many does as you fancy for $100/doe. He his running doe hunts on a ranch in Uvalde that we guided on this year. Trust me...there are plenty. Shouldn't take more than an hour to get as many as your heart desires.


----------



## lexpro (Jun 19, 2004)

I visited Shane (got the info from this forum)this weekend and the 3 of us took 6 fat does for meat easily...the scenery was also great lots of big bucks to watch...we spent couple hours just watching trophy animals interact...Shane is a top notch person, guide, and hunter and we really appreciated the referral from the Hunting Board...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We have some guys booked with him here at my work and a friend of mine had some of his family book a doe hunt with him and said the same thing. They had a great time and took some good pics for the photo album.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

lexpro said:


> I visited Shane (got the info from this forum)this weekend and the 3 of us took 6 fat does for meat easily...the scenery was also great lots of big bucks to watch...we spent couple hours just watching trophy animals interact...Shane is a top notch person, guide, and hunter and we really appreciated the referral from the Hunting Board...


Lexpro....Sounds like you had a great hunt.

For you guys that have seen the pics I've posted of Uvalde deer in this forum, this is the same ranch we were hunting on. It's worth the price, just to go look at the deer. Give Shane a call, there are a lot more does that need to be shot. And I mean a LOT MORE!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I'll be there this coming Sat, the 15th, for my 9 and 10 yr olds to get there first deer. A buddy of mine was there this past Sat and said it was well worth the trip. Will let you know how ours goes.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Your boys will have a BALL!!! Shane will make it fun for them and they will see a TON of deer. Good luck and take lots of pics.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

My boys are girls! I'm sure they'll have fun. I'll post pix, if I can figure out how.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Try a pic.....*

Did it work?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Cool, prairie poodles


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Whitecrow, make sure ya'll bring some cold weather gear. Supposed to chill down this weekend. Had a blast this weekend with all of my hunters. Thanks for helping out and we'll definately do it again.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Whitecrow said:


> My boys are girls! I'm sure they'll have fun. I'll post pix, if I can figure out how.


Even better!!! We need more girls in the sport. My hats off to ya. Hopefully, my daughter will learn to love it too. However, now she only 3 and sitting with Daddy is about all she can do. But, she likes to fish. Again, good luck and take lots of pics.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Border Bandit......*

.............wouldn't know a whitetailed deer if it ran up and bit him on the ***!! The stand he put us in was barely big enough for a 4 person square dance and we only saw about 75 deer.......most of which never got within 10 yds of us. Only through extreme hunting skill and some above average shooting were we able to get my 9 & 10 yr old girls' first deer on the ground before 7:45am!! Seriously, it was something else. I lied Shane.......after reviewing the video we did see a drop tine 8 pt..........nice tall 8 with a drop on his left beam about 3-4" long. Got some good video of the 10 I was telling you about, too, as well as some other good 8's. Well worth the trip if you guys have some freezer space available. I left the digital in the truck, so the field pix were taken with 35mm. This is the only pic I have, but it catches the important stuff.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My 6 year ols son and I just got back from Shane's place today. We shot a nice pig and 2 very nice does before 7:15am. All from the same stand within 10 minutes. The other 60-70 deer near the stand didn't leave the area the entire time we were there. The deer were more afraid of the pig than they were of the shots.

Thanks for everything Shane!! Zach and I had a once in a lifetime experience!!! He hasn't been able to stop talking about the trip. He's still ****** that he didn't get to shoot a rabbit. We will have to make another trip just for him. 

I WOULD HIGHLY RECOMEND THIS TO EVERYONE!! 

Bill Thompson
aka "Willy T"


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Whitecrow, guess I'll have to try alittle harder next time. I know what I'll do, just like when TxPalerider was guiding with me and was wanting to take closer pics of the deer, I'll corn under the blind to get em close. Now you'll have to sign an accident waiver or buy some accident insurance from me. lol. I'm afraid the deer might knock the blind over getting to the corn. Glad you and the girls had fun, how did the rest of your "vacation" go ? 
Willy T, Zach was a riot! Next time I'll have to stake out a couple of those cottontails so he can get him one. I'll be saving him a spot for next year. 

I had a great time with everyone and just love seeing the looks on everyones faces when I come back to pick them up from the blind. Not everyone in this old world gets a chance to see this and I just glad I am able to have a place to give you that chance.

Take care, 
Shane


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Whitecrow and Willy T!! I knew you guys would have a blast. As I've said before, that trip is well worth the money just to look at the deer. It is truly an amazing sight for someone that has never had the opportuity to see deer in those kinds of numbers. Shane and I had a blast guiding down there this year.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Amen there PR.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

BorderBandit and TXPalerider,

Let me know when you have some time for fishing. I have a bay house near Palacios and would like to invite you down for a weekend of trout and refish fishing. I have plenty of room, a new boat and lots of beer.

Just let me know when you have time!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

BEER, Whats that? :brew2: :dance: Hey Billy Boy, I'm up for that. Bet I can twist ol PR into hooking up with us tambien. Betcha Snort would come along too. Dang, where's the BEAST?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I know your busy the rest of this month... otherwise, just let me know what weekdays or weekend works for everyone.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Border, I'll be rolling thru Fri 10am I know thats early for you country boys so set your alarm.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

10-4 pardno, I might have the coffee going by then.:cheers:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Willy T said:


> I know your busy the rest of this month... otherwise, just let me know what weekdays or weekend works for everyone.


Will do. Zach still mad about them bunnies? :dance:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Willy T said:


> BorderBandit and TXPalerider,
> 
> Let me know when you have some time for fishing. I have a bay house near Palacios and would like to invite you down for a weekend of trout and refish fishing. I have plenty of room, a new boat and lots of beer.
> 
> Just let me know when you have time!!


*I'm in!!* It ain't but about a 30 minute drive for me.

Bandit...Here's a pic of a sunrise I took out of the North #1 blind in Uvalde.


----------



## JTTMI (Jan 19, 2005)

*doe hunts*

I would like more imformation on BorderBandits doe hunts.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Call him,,,


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Border Bandit(Shane Hearn) has hunts $100 per doe. He is in Uvalde.
> 
> I've already posted this on a couple of other hunting forums and just thought I'd better offer it to you fine folks on this board. I have doe hunts available after the 8th of January. The cost is $100 a doe. You can take whatever your tags allow you. January 30th is the last day of the late season. The ranch is 9 miles south of Uvalde, Tx. There is no lodging or cooler at the ranch. We can quarter the deer and dispose of the carcasses there and ice down the meat in a cooler. There is a couple of locker plants in town and some reasonable lodging at a couple of the hotels. There is a rv park with good rates close to where I live. you can reach me by phone or email.
> 
> ...


Yeah...call Shane. You won't regret.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Shane, I got a call from Sebastian today,,,he went on forever about what a great time they had on the hunt; I couldn't get him to shut up...finally just had to tell him I had to go. He said he will email me a pic tommorow


----------



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gotta see it to believe it*

My son and I arrived in Uvalde Friday night. We met up with Shane and other hunters at a tractor supply store (3 min from Holiday Inn). Arrived at our blind around 7am. Right before we finished unpacking our stuff, all the deer started to show up. It was no more than 5 min I reckonned. We must have seen about 30-40 deer from our blind alone. The other hunters' number were about the same. My son and I had to argue about which doe to shoot  There were that many!

We didn't argue too long. We shot a couple of does in just 10 min. After the shot, the rest of the deer scatterred, and came back for the corn in 5 min. I'd never seen anything like that in my life.

Shane, my son and I would like to thank you, and Andy, for making our first father-and-son hunting a reality.

Next weekend is the last day, if any of you is interested, please contact Shane.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

That's what it's all about Richard. I'm glad you guy's had a blast. We'll definately do it again. Sorry I didn't make it back in time to see you off, I had to help the other bunch finish out their deer . 


Shane


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Shane, I got a call from Sebastian today,,,he went on forever about what a great time they had on the hunt; I couldn't get him to shut up...finally just had to tell him I had to go. He said he will email me a pic tommorow


Yessir, his whole group was alittle pumped. I guess all the time I've spent training those deer this year is starting to pay off. :rotfl: He told me to make sure he was on the list for next year's hunt. Wanted to be first in line I guess. I think everone had a blast. Ended up with 34 doe being killed Friday pm through Sunday am.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Uh, clarification..........*

Dude, he can be first in line.............right behind me!! Don't make me come over there.:walkingsm


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IkanRaja:

That's awesome. Glad to see the kids making those unforgettable memories.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Whitecrow said:


> Dude, he can be first in line.............right behind me!! Don't make me come over there.:walkingsm


Alright Jody, I'll put you in the first spot....I'm sorry the girls get the first spot. :smile: You might have to ride around with me while I turn em loose on those deer type critters. Just bring your bank acct. info along. :biggrin:  :brew: I'm sure they will shoot only doe's.:rotfl: :spineyes:


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Just bring your bank acct. info along. :biggrin:  :brew: I'm sure they will shoot only doe's.:rotfl: :spineyes:


That's the part I'm worried about. They already said they want to go back and shoot a buck. Let me see......two bucks @ $4,800 each is .......  Might just stick with the does.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Well we finished up on the doe hunts this weekend and ended up with a 140 doe's being taken by my hunters. 40 more by the landowner and family, 24 mature bucks taken by the trophy and managment hunters. Still had 50 deer at the blind I sat at Sunday morning. :headknock Oh well, guess we'll have to do it again next year. 

Thanks to all of the members and friends who made it over and got to do some hunting and pic taking. I've got most of everyones emails and phone #'s, I will contact everyone that went last year first. If your not sure if I have your #'s just email or pm them to me. 

Thanks Again, 

Shane


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Total of 180 does killed this year....and it was my uneducated guess there needed to be at least 300 killed :spineyes:. Oh well, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I hear ya brother, but Jamie was getting alittle concerned :headknock but I also ran out of hunters and time. :cheers: :brew: Oh well, here's to next year.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Concerned???? You gatta be frickin' kidding me. That old man needs to go sit in a stand.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Doe hunt*

I have never seen anything like it in my life. I think at one time sitting in the stand I counted 60-70 deer in all directions. I have told my fellow hunters about this and they did not believe me at first. Then I showed them all of the pictures I took and then I showed them what I had in the back of my pick up ( five ice chest full of deer meat) Thats when their jaws kinda dropped hehehe. Shane I think I got a few more customers for you next year if you want. Put me on the list I will be more than happy to help you guys thin out that herd. I will put some pictures up the next time I post.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

You got it Alex. Glad you were able to prove it to them. I didn't think you'd have a problem doing it.

Palerider, I believe that's what I'm going to do. He said he was going to do a helicopter survey when the weather gets better. Hope he has a good calculator.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

And lots of helicopter fuel 

Maybe if he pays for a helicopter survey and has someone else (a 3rd party) tell him his doe/buck ratio is whacko, he will believe it. If he got a biologist recommendation on what to shoot out there, I believe he would be SHOCKED!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

He's probably pass out from the number of deer on the place to start with.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Doe Hunt, a few deer*

Counted 60 to 80 deer around me at any one time. WOW big herd.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bandit....were those pics from stephanie's box?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

The pics seem to have been taken from the blind where my son and I were (Jan 22).


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Bandit....were those pics from stephanie's box?


Those were at the Camo blind PR.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

IkanRaja said:


> The pics seem to have been taken from the blind where my son and I were (Jan 22).


You hit the nail on the head Richard. How's everything been goin?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Those were at the Camo blind PR.


 Well, i thought about that. I guess none of the pics were taken out the left window. That would have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Doe hunt*

sorry about that, I do have pictures taken out of the left window. Should have posted them because there was a big Doe over there that I could not get a good shot at. All I could see of her was her Butt. I'll post them the next time I get a chance.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Double Drop 13 pt*

This was taken out of that blind. The buck in the middle is a young 13 pt with double drops.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

That'd be my baby. Can't wait to see what he looks like when he hits 6 1\2.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> That'd be my baby. Can't wait to see what he looks like when he hits 6 1\2.


A month ago, I would have said he'd never make it to 6-1/2. But, under the new rules of the road, maybe he will. Hopefully, he will.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Well if my guides would just say NO. LOL :wink:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey, is that the big 7 behind the double drop.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Hey, is that the big 7 behind the double drop.


yepper


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Could not get a good shot at her


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yep...that's the camo. It always amazed me no more deer came from that direction


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> yepper


:wink: What did ya guess his score at?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yep...that's the camo. It always amazed me no more deer came from that direction


It doesn't appear to be as pretty a yellow brick road as the others.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Well it wasn't from lack of trying. :wink:


----------

